# OK Go--Taking the music video to another level



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

OK Go - Needing/Getting





OK Go - This Too Shall Pass - Rube Goldberg Machine version


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, saw it on reddit a few hours ago.

You wouldn't happen to be Philip1209, would you?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Yeah, saw it on reddit a few hours ago.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to be Philip1209, would you?


haha, no. but for a moment i wasn't sure... because i visit reddit daily, and i could very well have made that comment.

the internet is full of people like me  and some of them even have my name!  i wonder how many look like me as well...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

You can't fool me, Philip1209


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

nice videos, if only they have put half of the same commitment in the songwriting...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow. These videos are going to inspire my 6-year-old grandson.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Thant's amazing. Imagine breaking in to that warehouse the night before.


----------

